# Ever 17, a guide to get the endings?



## gifi4 (Jul 5, 2011)

I downloaded this VN a while ago and I was wondering if there is a guide on how to get all the bad and good endings, I found flowcharts for some good ones but never any bad endings, any ideas?

Playing the PC version if that makes any difference.

Btw, wasn't sure if this was to go in the games section or the books section, so I settled with books.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/931349-ever-17-...f-infinity/faqs

Follow those flow charts, but don't choose the last blue ringed option for each route when you get to it to get the bad end.You can choose different options for the black ringed ones if you want, to see other text, as long as you get all the other blue ringed options, and dont stray too far towards another character. Sora and Tsugumi have the same bad ending. You can only do Coco's ending after getting the good ending for the other four.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for that!


----------

